# Cherry shrimp



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
I went to pick up a plant from someone and I saw little eyes staring at me when I was cleaning the plant. I believe its a cherry shrimp but its a baby. So tiny but I was wondering will it get along with my ghost shrimp? 
Thanks!


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

If it is still very tiny then the ghost shrimp will eat your cherry shrimp


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah I figured. I have it in a small breeder tank by itself.


----------

